# Car Warranty recommendations ?



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

My BMW X5 40d is coming to the end of the BMW AUC warranty, not overly impressed with the 'get out' clauses of this so not sure I want to continue with them.
I've been looking around and after market warranties are everywhere, would be nice to hear some feedback of those that have one. Not the sort of thing I usually purchase but with all the gadgets and it being BMW I'd rather have help towards repairs should it need it as everything on my car is ££££'s to correct if it goes wrong.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The BMW AUC Warranty and the BMW Insured Warranty (Mondial) are different.

The Mondial warranty is very good and I've used it a few times with no issues.

Personally I wouldn't go with one of the 3rd party warranties. You're adding a middle man and most of them have clauses such as a capped labour charge per hour etc.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> The BMW AUC Warranty and the BMW Insured Warranty (Mondial) are different.
> 
> The Mondial warranty is very good and I've used it a few times with no issues.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go with one of the 3rd party warranties. You're adding a middle man and most of them have clauses such as a capped labour charge per hour etc.


OK, thanks. Someone told me earlier there is a better/cheaper BMW option, I'll do a search :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

AA had a really good deal on last year


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rundie said:


> OK, thanks. Someone told me earlier there is a better/cheaper BMW option, I'll do a search :thumb:


They do offer different levels of cover (Comprehensive, Named Component and Driveline) and the excess you choose also effects the price.

You should have been sent a letter with login details, you can then go on and view the level of covers and play around with the excess.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

BMW insured warranty is about the only one I'd consider.

Heard far too many horror stories about all the 3rd party warranties, whereas the insured BMW warranty(although also through a 3rd party)seems to be very much welcomed by BMW owners on the forums.

Just punch your reg in and get quotes.

https://www.bmw-warranty.co.uk

Got a feeling the X5 won't be cheap anywhere.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Kerr said:


> BMW insured warranty is about the only one I'd consider.
> 
> Heard far too many horror stories about all the 3rd party warranties, whereas the insured BMW warranty(although also through a 3rd party)seems to be very much welcomed by BMW owners on the forums.
> 
> ...


Cheers, it's a 40d too so it won't be cheap to cover but cheaper than taking a chance if anything goes wrong


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rundie said:


> Cheers, it's a 40d too so it won't be cheap to cover but cheaper than taking a chance if anything goes wrong


It is a gamble to take it or not.

Obviously your car is bigger than mine and with the 4wd drive makes for more things to go wrong.

My 335i is £380 per year or paid £41 per month for comprehensive and assist.

Not had to use my extended warranty so far.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It is a gamble to take it or not.
> 
> Obviously your car is bigger than mine and with the 4wd drive makes for more things to go wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm 'sort of' happy to pay up to £600 a year if it's fairly comprehensive cover.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

What's the mileage?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> What's the mileage?


Mines only got 13,000 miles on it. It's a late 2010 40d.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just messing around I used the site to get a quote on a very similar car.

The price was a shock.

£1561 per year or paid at £143 per month for comprehensive with no excess. 

A £250 excess takes it down to £880.

Take out assist and you can come down to £790 for comprehensive cover with the excess.

Those prices are very high considering what guys pay for warranty for the 3 series with bigger engines. 

That's more expensive that the M3.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow ! Shocked at that, assist is breakdown cover ? Don't need this really as I've got personal RAC cover as I've got several cars.
I put my reg. in and it wouldn't take it, said I needed to phone them? Maybe I'll ring them and try and barter a bit, other warranty quotes I've had are around £500 with a couple of hundred quid excess.
My worry is things like the gearbox, possible cam chain failure (N47 engine) and the panoramic roof.
If any of these things go wrong I'm looking at thousands, if the engine let go then it would be silly money.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

I had a warranty on two of my cars with Warranty Direct and I have to say I found it excellent. I had to make two claims; one for a new turbo and one for an air conditioning compressor on my 06 Passat and it was completely hassle free. I had to complete a form, send copies of MOT, Tax Disc and service history. The turbo took a little longer to sort as they had to send out an assessor as the claim was over £1000 (£1350). The Air con compressor was sorted and paid in days and was £700. I chose to have labour capped at £60 per hour as i was using an independent vat registered garage for all my work.

I wouldn't hesitate to have another warranty with them when the one on my car runs out!!

Good luck.

Cooks


----------

